# What spark plugs to use on a VR6 Turbo ?



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

Standard items I assume will not be good enough? 
I've heard Audi S2 ones can be used... any thoughts on this?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: What spark plugs to use on a VR6 Turbo ? (Euro_Parts)*

I would suggest a bit colder plug, like a NGK BKR6E

C2


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: What spark plugs to use on a VR6 Turbo ? (C2Motorsports)*

Ok, thanks


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: What spark plugs to use on a VR6 Turbo ? (Euro_Parts)*

I personally use BKR7E-11's


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: What spark plugs to use on a VR6 Turbo ? (WickedGTi)*

Bosch F6DTC's... I haven't played with the vr turbo in awhile so I'm starting forget.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: What spark plugs to use on a VR6 Turbo ? (DieGTi)*

Ta, apart from the model numbers of them what is the most important factor with the plugs.. ie what damage is done by adding the turbo & what benefits o you get with a 'uprated' plug.. sorry basic questions!


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: What spark plugs to use on a VR6 Turbo ? (Euro_Parts)*

How much boost are you running and what's your compression ratio?


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: What spark plugs to use on a VR6 Turbo ? (JETTSET)*

Will be 8.5.1 with TO4-E maybe 350whp


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: What spark plugs to use on a VR6 Turbo ? (Euro_Parts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro_Parts* »_Will be 8.5.1 with TO4-E maybe 350whp


Ok, what size injectors are you running? How much boost? 15lbs or so?


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: What spark plugs to use on a VR6 Turbo ? (JETTSET)*

Well..... EIP sTAGE 2 CHIP & Standard injectors so far...


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: What spark plugs to use on a VR6 Turbo ? (Euro_Parts)*

Are you getting larger injectors?


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

350 expected with stock injectors? That is going to be some crazy fuel pressure in the top end...


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Well guys the kit is still being put together... but obtained a EIP stage two for the lack of anything else! Can opt out of that later I guess.
So larger injectors & mapped chip better option... but what about the plugs?


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Euro_Parts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro_Parts* »_Well guys the kit is still being put together... but obtained a EIP stage two for the lack of anything else! Can opt out of that later I guess.
So larger injectors & mapped chip better option... but what about the plugs?

There are several variables which must be known in order to select the proper plug. One of the critical pieces is injector size. I can ask by tech contact at NGK HQ but I need to know the answer to all these questions.
Compression Ratio - 8.5-1
Boost Level - 15lbs
HP est over stock - +175
Injector size - ?????????? BTW stock is not going to cut it.
Fuel type used - I'm guessing 91pump.
Answer those questions and you'll get your answer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bretter (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: What spark plugs to use on a VR6 Turbo ? (Euro_Parts)*

ok guys what about 
9:1 comp
42# injectors
16psi
msd inline fuel pump
93 oct
plug?
gap?


_Modified by bretter at 11:07 AM 9-30-2004_


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: What spark plugs to use on a VR6 Turbo ? (bretter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bretter* »_ok guys what about 
9:1 comp
42# injectors
16psi
msd inline fuel pump
93 oct
plug?
gap?
I would go with Denso IK-22 Gapped at 0025 IMHO









_Modified by bretter at 11:07 AM 9-30-2004_


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
There are several variables which must be known in order to select the proper plug. One of the critical pieces is injector size. I can ask by tech contact at NGK HQ but I need to know the answer to all these questions.
Compression Ratio - 8.5-1
Boost Level - 15lbs
HP est over stock - +175
Injector size - ?????????? BTW stock is not going to cut it.
Fuel type used - I'm guessing 91pump.
Answer those questions and you'll get your answer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


SORRY FOR NOT GETTING BACK!!!
Injectors stock I think about 270, is that ok? Sorry


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Euro_Parts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro_Parts* »_SORRY FOR NOT GETTING BACK!!!
Injectors stock I think about 270, is that ok? Sorry

You will never be able to run 15psi on injectors that small with-out leaning out like crazy.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

Fair enough, Like I said I need to get software that will allow me to use the bigger injectors.. I picked up a EIP stage two to have 'something' at least.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

The setup i'm looking at:
9:1 comp
8 psi
#24 or #30 injectors
230-250whp (conservative est.)
Sunnoco 94 octane


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_The setup i'm looking at:
9:1 comp
8 psi
#24 or #30 injectors
230-250whp (conservative est.)
Sunnoco 94 octane

I'm asuming this is a VR?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
I'm asuming this is a VR?


VR is correct








Either going FI Turbo or Supercharger, still doing a lot of research on both types of setups, etc...


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
VR is correct








Either going FI Turbo or Supercharger, still doing a lot of research on both types of setups, etc... 

Do you have anything else to add or just stock injectors will not do..


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_The setup i'm looking at:
9:1 comp
8 psi
#24 or #30 injectors
230-250whp (conservative est.)
Sunnoco 94 octane

If you don't plan on running high boost you can keep your stock compression ratio. When I was stage 2, 8psi non-IC'd with stock compression ratio I ran NGK R5672A-8's gapped at 0.028 with no problems.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Euro_Parts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro_Parts* »_
Do you have anything else to add or just stock injectors will not do..









I can if you wish. There are people who know more about injector sizing than I. However IMO to run 15psi on T3/T4 with an IC I'd say you need at least 40lb er's with a in-line fuel pump to be safe.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

Fair enough, happy to go larger... just need a chip!
lol


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Euro_Parts)*

Well I have been hearing good things about C2 's set-ups with matching injectors/chip and Maf. You may want to give them a call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let me know which size your going with and I will match up a set of plugs for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

My setup.
Comp: 8:5:1
Bosch in-line fuel pump, FMU
Matching chip 
Stock injectors
230- 250 hp for now.
Corrado VR6


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (martman45)*

Thanks, well I spoke to C2 and at the time they could not offer me a Chip suitable for OBD1....
I assume the EIP chip will be of no use really... so I need a chip that will be able to accomodate the larger injectors, FMU, 8.5.1 & 18psi








All the other parts going together but the software (chip) does not... hmm how much for a stand alone rig!!!!??


----------



## -EURO- (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (Euro_Parts)*

9:1 compression
30# injectors
30# c2 software
12-13psi boost
300-320 hp

Whats plugs? im running bosch silbers right now stock gapped.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (-EURO-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-EURO-* »_9:1 compression
30# injectors
30# c2 software
12-13psi boost
300-320 hp

Whats plugs? im running bosch silbers right now stock gapped.

I will have answer for you tomorrow.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

8.5:1
42# injectors
42# C2 software
10-15psi boost
300-320hp
Any ideas? I am running real rich right now due to missing, could it be because of my cheapo Autolite plugs gapped to 22? I have been having coilpack issues, so I am VAG-COMing tomorrow.
Thanks for your help!
Ryan


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Bump. What are you guys using?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

I went with some Denso IK24's.. A pretty cold plug but I also made a smooth nice amount of power.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

24s are four ranges colder than stock, right? That is pretty low. Too bad they are $12 a plug!
Ryan


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: What spark plugs to use on a VR6 Turbo ? (Euro_Parts)*

too hot of a spark plug is never fun


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

I talk about hot and cold plugs, but I really don't know the difference physically. Can someone explain it to me?


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Basic... get up and running question..
TO4-E, DTA standalone, FMIC, 8.5.1. arp bolts, stock injectors & plugs - whats a 'good' set to get my rolling?


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_I talk about hot and cold plugs, but I really don't know the difference physically. Can someone explain it to me?

Its the the electrods extend, IIRC the further away the electrods are the colder the plug.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (mattstacks)*

More exactly it is how much ceramic material is present on and around the electrode. A VERY cold plug has a LOT of ceramic all the way up inside and around the electrode This mass of creramic moves heat from the electrode and the combustion chamber in to the head.
Every heat range colder moves about 100degrees of heat from the combustion chamber to the head. So to pick a plug to just get up and running is easy. Just about ANY plug that is two heat ranges colder than stock would be fine.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------

